# The Foreign Villain. Check this thing out!



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

_".... This is a perfect example of what a daily driver should look like....."_

*Specs:* Back to German engineering everyone! Today we have an incredibly clean BMW M5 rocking our famous, the VVS CV1's in Matte Black & Machined finish. Size is 20×9 & 20×10.5!

*Want More?* To check out a bunch more photos from our photoshoot with this ride you can click *here* and if you have some time and want read more about it you can visit our *blog*

Thank you all, feel free to PM/Email me for faster response!

Don't forget to check out our *website* and *facebook* for more awesome stuff from us.














































*Want More?* To check out a bunch more photos from our photoshoot with this ride you can click *here* and if you have some time and want read more about it you can visit our *blog*.


----------

